

Git v2.2.0-rc1 - mparramon
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1411.0/05384.html

======
littlemerman
* "git push" learned "\--signed" push, that allows a push (i.e. request to update the refs on the other side to point at a new history, together with the transmission of necessary objects) to be signed, so that it can be verified and audited, using the GPG signature of the person who pushed, that the tips of branches at a public repository really point the commits the pusher wanted to, without having to "trust" the server.

------
Mithaldu
And once again there is a need for a friendly reminder:

If you release a bit of software and wish the audience to pay more attention
than they would to any average maintenance releases:

Put something in the title of the release announcement to explain what makes
this one special.

Try to do it in a way that makes sense to someone who rarely ever even uses
your software.

------
rll
Such odd language in those release notes. Git is being "taught" things or the
various features are "learning". It's like they really do think of it as an
actual git.

~~~
tux1968
It may be a cultural artifact of the maintainer being Japanese.

